
How to Review a Novel - apollinaire
https://lithub.com/how-to-review-a-novel/
======
kyleblarson
One of my favorites is Stephen King's NYT review of Donna Tartt's 'The
Goldfinch': [https://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/books/review/donna-
tartts...](https://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/books/review/donna-tartts-
goldfinch.html)

~~~
Tomte
I like his Harry Potter review: [https://ew.com/article/2007/08/10/stephen-
king-last-word-har...](https://ew.com/article/2007/08/10/stephen-king-last-
word-harry-potter/)

------
ijpoijpoihpiuoh
Since I'm not a novelist, professional critic, or a great writer, I can't do
any of these things. When I try, it comes off as forced, at best. Instead, if
I write a review, I just try to say in plain English what about the book
appealed to me, if I liked it, or what didn't work for me, if I didn't.

------
ehutch79
If amazon is any indication, this is how you review a novel:

\------------

1 star!

Worst vacuum cleaner ever. Wouldn't get dirt out of anything

\------------

3 stars

Insert in depth literary analysis commenting on grammar, boring plot, and flat
characterization.

\------------

5 stars!

Kindly find book is best book every!

\-------------

~~~
yesenadam
Have you seen Hudson Hongo's _Least Helpful_ site? Features the worst/funniest
Amazon reviews. (He's the guy behind _Literally Unbelievable_ , about people
online who think _Onion_ headlines are real)

[https://leasthelpful.tumblr.com/](https://leasthelpful.tumblr.com/)

[https://literallyunbelievable.tumblr.com/](https://literallyunbelievable.tumblr.com/)

